# Lost older male golden retriever Birmingham, Alabama



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Vicki

Praying you find your Golden. 
Be sure to look on Craigslist under Lost and Found, Pets and all community
and on Petfinder, and on FidoFinder.
Also check on Petharbor.


----------



## Vicki123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks so much; still no word


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

We'll be praying for you. Been there ourselves, but not for more than a couple hours, both times with their collars hanging up after we gave them baths. I can't imagine how you feel after 2+ weeks.

Have you put a listing at Petfinders or in your local paper's Lost and Found section? Checked the lost and found in the paper? Called the local shelters?


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Most pet stores also have boards to post flyers. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## SusanH (Mar 30, 2012)

Vicki123, An older golden retriever showed up at my house 3 weeks ago. He looked well cared for, and friendly.. I live on the outskirts of Bham.. Please let me know if you have found him.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ohhh I hope that's him!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

My fingers and toes are crossed.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Vicki hasn't posted since February... does anyone know any way to contact her!? 

Do you have to provide an email to sign up? Can the mods access that so someone can contact her?


----------



## Vicki123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi, no he is still missing and I would
like to have him back!!!


----------



## SusanH (Mar 30, 2012)

*missing older golden*

Vicki123,

Would like for you to contact me regarding your missing Golden...
Can you send an email to me... [email protected]

thanks


----------



## SusanH (Mar 30, 2012)

*missing Golden*

Vicki123,

Pls see my thread regarding your missing older golden retriever... pls
contact me. An older male golden showed up at my home 3 weeks ago.
He is very friendly, and looked well cared for. Contact me for more info.

thanks,
SusanH


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I sent her a private message, hopefully she's contacted you!


----------



## SusanH (Mar 30, 2012)

*missing golden*

no response from Vicki123 yet... hopefully she will contact me.
I could not send a private message, because I am new to the forum and 
have not posted enough posts.... thanks for your help.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*Found, is this your golden Vicki123?!?*

*:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfingBumping up:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing*


----------



## Vicki123 (Jan 27, 2012)

SusanH said:


> Vicki123, An older golden retriever showed up at my house 3 weeks ago. He looked well cared for, and friendly.. I live on the outskirts of Bham.. Please let me know if you have found him.


Hi, how can I contact you; I am new to this. Our dog's name is Sam;
he is medium size and very sweet, about 12 years old.
Vicki


----------



## Vicki123 (Jan 27, 2012)

We have not found him yet. I would like to get him back! Thanks very much!


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

SusanH said:


> Vicki123,
> 
> Would like for you to contact me regarding your missing Golden...
> Can you send an email to me... [email protected]
> ...


She left her Email for you to contact her.


----------



## Vicki123 (Jan 27, 2012)

SusanH said:


> Vicki123,
> 
> Would like for you to contact me regarding your missing Golden...
> Can you send an email to me... [email protected]
> ...


I will email you! Thank you!


----------



## Vicki123 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thegoldenclaa said:


> She left her Email for you to contact her.


I sent you an email! Thank you so much!


----------



## SusanH (Mar 30, 2012)

*missing golden*

Vicki123,

Have not received email as yet... My email address is:

[email protected] there is an underscore between the t and the 2

which does not show up on the post because of the underline under the whole
address..


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Praying that this works out and it is your golden! Would be wonderful to see this work out well!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hoping this is the same dog!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Also hoping that this is the same golden, keep us posted!


----------



## SusanH (Mar 30, 2012)

As a followup to Vicki123 missing golden retriever, sorry to say this was not her golden. This dog has been neutered as a puppy, and her dog has not, plus we 
exchanged photos and examined them. They looked alot alike but to our dismay
this dog was not her Golden Retriever name SAM... So her dog is still missing.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

SusanH said:


> As a followup to Vicki123 missing golden retriever, sorry to say this was not her golden. This dog has been neutered as a puppy, and her dog has not, plus we
> exchanged photos and examined them. They looked alot alike but to our dismay
> this dog was not her Golden Retriever name SAM... So her dog is still missing.


Thanks so much for updating us. Very sorry to read that it isn't her Sam. Praying that she finds Sam and you are able to find the owners of the kid that you found.


----------



## mcwdeb (Mar 24, 2013)

Vicki, this was posted on FB today. DOG FOUND - BIRMINGHAM, AL (Inverness/280 area)

March 23, 2013: found this sweet dog sleeping in my garage. Golden Retriever w/reddish coat. Wearing black collar w/ tags for "Gardendale All Creatures Animal Hospital". Favors a front paw.

Contact: [email protected]​


----------

